# Transparente Fläche integrieren - Illustrator



## _Trini_ (19. August 2012)

hallo,
seit einigen tagen beschäftige ich mich mit dem adobe illustrator cs6 und bin langsam am verzweifeln. ich habe mich durch sämtliche foren gelesen und hilfeseiten besucht aber keine lösung für mein problem gefunden.

im bild unten sollen die kreise samt kontur transparent erscheinen. ich hab sie problemhalber mit weißer kontur gezeichnet. farblose kontur erscheint ebenfalls blau. die fläche ist schon ohne farbe. wie stell ich es an, dass innenraum und kontur auch transparent werden? das gleiche problem habe ich mit dem grünen stern in der mitte. nehm ich da die flächenfarbe weg, ist er blau wie der hintergrund. ich habs auch schon mit verschiedenen ebenen versucht, ohne erfolg. 
kurz gesagt, es soll nur der blaue stern übrig bleiben, der grüne stern und die kreise sollen transparent sein.
sämtliche flächen wurden mit stern- oder ellipsenwerkzeug erstellt und in pfade konvertiert.
das ganze soll ein druckmotiv werden bei dem die transparenten flächen die hintergrund farbe des produkts "annehmen".

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## ink (20. August 2012)

Hallo Trini,
der Pathfinder ist dein Freund.
du kannst es in einem Gang machen:
Kreise + inneren Stern markieren (mit Shift+Klick) -> Rechtsklick und im Kontextmenü "Zusammengesetzer Pfad erstellen" wählen -> Dann kurz sicher gehen, dass der zusammengesetzte Pfad ganz "oben" liegt -> Alles markieren -> mit dem Pathfinder (Fenster -> Pathfinder) über "Verdeckte Flächen entfernen" den Kram abziehen lassen.

1. Achte vor dem Pathfindereinsatz darauf, dass du eine Flächenfarbe hast
2. Würde es keine Rolle spielen, ob die Elemente nun abzogen wurden oder nicht, wenn du das ganze aus Flex- oder Flockfolie plotten lassen würdest, da der Plotter nach Pfaden schneidet
3. Wenn der Stern die schwarze Kontur behalten soll, musst du das Ganze noch in Flächen umwandeln (Objekt -> Umwandeln)

Beste


----------



## _Trini_ (21. August 2012)

hallöchen,
danke erst mal für die zügige antwort.
nachdem mir das thema keine ruhe gelassen hat und ich noch ein paar andere sachen entdeckt hab die mir nicht gefallen haben hab ich das ganze noch ma neu gezeichnet. durch wildes umherklicken ;-) bin ich dann auf die aussparungsgruppe gestoßen. is das im grunde das gleiche?
jetzt sieht das ganze nämlich so aus...
aber wenn ich jetzt alles gruppiere und dann pathfinder->verdeckte flächen entfernen dann is es ein einziger blauer klecks...gibts dafür ne lösung oder hab ich irgenwas grundsätzliches falsch gemacht? oder kann ich das einfach weg lassen****

grüße


----------

